# baby tenses up all the time...what's the deal?



## joy11 (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone else's baby do this? He used to do it only when he was getting tired, and so I guessed it was just his new way of saying he was tired. Now he does it all the time, and I'm discovering that it is his way of communicating his frustration/boredom/tiredness/needing change of scene. But, he started almost immediately this morning, and I had to take him outside, and then he's fine as long as entertained every second. Is this normal?


----------



## Wausau74 (Jul 31, 2005)

Do you mean just tensing up all his muscles and maybe holding out his arms and making a fist? My DS has done that for a long time and he still does it. I was concerned at first, DH said he looked like he was going to have a brain an-your-ism (I cannot spell hee hee). Then we figured out it was just something he did because he realized he could.


----------



## ToniaStarr (Sep 27, 2005)

My son does that sometimes. He has been like that since birth. He does it when he gets freaked out especially like if I hurry down the stairs with him in my arms. He tends to9 easily startle, even now at 7 months old.
Some babies are just more sensitive or more intense. My children always have been but all on different levels. It could be simply because he has discovered that he gets a reaction to you when he does it. At his age he cannot speak so he uses what he can. Perhaps try teaching him some sign language? My lil man can sign now for feeding and diaper and up and it does help so he doesn't get as frusturated and feel the need to freak out and stiffen up.


----------



## joy11 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks everyone...yeah, he just tenses up all his muscles and makes a face and clenches his fist. I guess it's the alternative to when he used to cry or scream about something. It just looks really uncomfortable. He has always been intense and super-sensitive, so maybe that is it. And he also did it ALWAYS before when going down the stairs. How funny!


----------

